

Ask HN: Proof Based Book on Statistics - unignorant

Does anyone know of a good statistics text (general overview for undergraduate or graduate level), which builds its material incrementally on proofs, and does not assume too much prior knowledge?
======
tokenadult
Statistics isn't built on proofs in quite that way. It is built on data. Yes,
there are proofs for the mathematical tools of statistics, but they logically
and pedagogically FOLLOW rather than precede becoming familiar with data.

Here are more two favorite recommendations for free Web-based resources on
what statistics is as a discipline, both of which recommend good textbooks for
follow-up study:

"Advice to Mathematics Teachers on Evaluating Introductory Statistics
Textbooks" by Robert W. Hayden

<http://statland.org/MyPapers/MAAFIXED.PDF>

"The Introductory Statistics Course: A Ptolemaic Curriculum?" by George W.
Cobb

[http://repositories.cdlib.org/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=10...](http://repositories.cdlib.org/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1002&context=uclastat/cts/tise)

Both are excellent introductions to what statistics is as a discipline and how
it is related to, but distinct from, mathematics.

A very good list of statistics textbooks appears here:

[http://web.mac.com/mrmathman/MrMathMan/New_Teacher_Resources...](http://web.mac.com/mrmathman/MrMathMan/New_Teacher_Resources.html)

------
BrentRitterbeck
Larsen and Marx _Introduction to Mathematical Statistics and Its Applications_

[http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Mathematical-
Statistics-I...](http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Mathematical-Statistics-
Its-Applications/dp/0131867938/ref=dp_ob_title_bk)

------
volodia
All Of Statistics by Larry Wasserman. The material is presented both very
succinctly and rigorously, and overall it's the best statistics book I have
come across.

